# Is this Columnaris?



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

By lack of poor judgment on my part, I put in 4 Ottos without QTing them before putting them in my 10 gallon tank. Within 3 days from the day I purchased the Ottos, I lost 13 fish and my death count is now at 17. From doing research, it looks to me as if this is columnaris, but apparently the treatment isn't working as my fish are now slowly decompensating. My once thriving tank has now turned into a hospital tank overnight. The only ones who look okay are my neon tetra's although some of their fins are messed up. Today is day 5 of my Marcyn and Marcyn Two treatments and no one is getting any better, just worse. 

I know you'll be asking me my water parameters but I don't feel that is of any importance with the fact I just want to determine what this illness is, but I will appease all of you. Ammonia - 0, Nitrite - 0, Nitrate 40 ppm, Ph 7.0. I don't test for other items. 

I'll be doing a water change tomorrow after the medicine has run it's course, but now I'm wondering if I was treating the wrong illness. Sorry about not getting a good side shot, but he keeps laying in an area behind a decorative ornament.

*I'm just wanting to know if you think this is Columnaris or was I treating the wrong thing?*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, but without a look at the area it is hard to tell what it is. It does however, look fungal to me, not bacterial - which is what maracyn treats. Columnaris could be it, but from that pic I'd say no. My best guess without a better pic.

The best thing you can do when treating fish is a good water change before you start treatment, despite what any of your readings are.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i agree with jrman.. looks like fungus..


----------



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

It's costia and I'm treating the tank. Thanks for your input


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Perhaps large water changes little frequently could help, presume by reducing the freely floating cysts/bacteria etc. I had columnaris(or presume it is that), and almost lost 50% of my very healthy and large fishes.


----------

